# Post Gradualtion Diploma in NZ



## sameersaini89 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am a graduate in Electronics engineering and have a work ex of 4 years in the IT field.
I am thinking of a post graduation diploma course in Computer Science from NZ (My sister lives in NZ for about 3 years now).
I liked the place and i want to settle down there as well.

As i am applying to universities and colleges, I want to make sure that i am not paying too much for this course but also want to get into a decent univ.

I know "Victoria Univ of welli" is good as the ranking says.. but i want to know about Unitech college in Auckland. because the fee is ~10K less than that of welli.

Also, after PG how difficult would it be to secure a job there.? 

Any advice/info would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------

